# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  درگیر شدن با ریاضیات

## S.N.M19

سلام دوستان خوب کنکوری
بیاین از این به بعد تو این بخش سوالات جون دار و سخت و وقتگیر ریاضی رو بزاریم تا کاربران انجمن با اون سوالات درگیر بشن و بهتر بتونن مسایل رو حل کنن.
لطفا سوالات خارج از کنکور رو که مربوط به المپیاد و ... میشه رو نزارین چون هدف ما کنکوره.
این بخش برای تمامی رشته ها است.(دیفرانسیل-گسسته-هندسه تحلیلی-ریاضیات تجربی-ریاضیات انسانی و ریاضیات پایه تمامی رشته ها)
سوالاتی رو هم که میزارین بعد چند روز(دلخواه) پاسخ تشریحی اون ها رو هم بزارین. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## S.N.M19

دو بردار a و b طوری مفروض اند که  a - b |=4 | و a + b |=6  | و زاویه بین بردار های a + b و  a - b برابر 120 درجه است اندازه بردار  a  کدام است؟
1) 5          2)   19√            3) 7√        4) 3 
این سوال از فصل اول هندسه تحلیلی است

----------


## Phenotype_2

> دو بردار a و b طوری مفروض اند که  a - b |=4 | و a + b |=6  | و زاویه بین بردار های a + b و  a - b برابر 120 درجه است اندازه بردار  a  کدام است؟
> 
> 1) 5          2)   19√            3) 7√        4) 3 
> این سوال از فصل اول هندسه تحلیلی است


بردارهای a-b و a+bهر دو قطرهای متوازی الاضلاعی هستن که روی بردارهای a و b ساخته میشه. میدونیم قطرهای متوازی الاضلاع همدیگه رو نصف میکنن. پس طول یکی از بردارها طول ضلع مقابل مثلثی به طول اضلاع 2 و 3 و با زاویه بین 120 درجه س. اگه قضیه کوسینوسها رو بکار ببریم.
x² = 2² + 3² -2.2.3.cos120
پس طول یکی از بردارها میشه رادیکال 19

واسه طول اون یکی بردار هم قضیه کوسینوس رو با طول دو ضلع 2 و 3 و زاویه مکمل 120 بکار میبریم؛ زاویه 60. پس اون یکی بردار میشه رادیکال 7

اطلاعات بیشتری لازمه تا بگیم a میشه رادیکال 7 یا رادیکال 19

----------


## daniad

A میشه رادیکال هفت 
راه حل 
دو برداد رو ضرب داخلی میکنیم که حاصل آ دو منهای ب دو میشه منفی دوازده
بعد هر دو عبارت رو به توان دو میرسونیم و با هم جمع میکنیم که آ دو به اضافه ب دو میشه بیست و شش 
حالا این معادله دو مجهولی رو حل میکنیم که جواب میشه رادیکال هفت 
شرمنده یکم ...ی توضیح دادم آخه با گوشیم
پ.ن : استارتر عزیز من هر وقت امضاتو میبینم یاد اثبات گنگ بودن رادیکال ۲ میفتم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> A میشه رادیکال هفت 
> راه حل 
> دو برداد رو ضرب داخلی میکنیم که حاصل آ دو منهای ب دو میشه منفی دوازده
> بعد هر دو عبارت رو به توان دو میرسونیم و با هم جمع میکنیم که آ دو به اضافه ب دو میشه بیست و شش 
> حالا این معادله دو مجهولی رو حل میکنیم که جواب میشه رادیکال هفت 
> شرمنده یکم ...ی توضیح دادم آخه با گوشیم
> پ.ن : استارتر عزیز من هر وقت امضاتو میبینم یاد اثبات گنگ بودن رادیکال ۲ میفتم


اندازه های دو بردار برابند و تفاضل رو داده نه خود بردارها رو. اگه هم بخاین برایند و تفاضل رو بردار رو در نظر بگیرید با توجه ب اینکه اندازه a-b با اندازه b-a یکیه اگه اول این تبدیل رو انجام بدین به جواب رادیکال 19 هم میرسین. این شده که شما ب جواب رادیکال 19 نرسیدید.

توی صورت مسله اطلاعاتی واسه تشخیص رادیکال 7 از رادیکال 19 نیست. هیچ کدوم از دو جواب برتری نسبت ب دیگری نداره.

تویرایش: ن انگار ی اطلاعاتی هست. گفته زاویه بین دو بردار a- b و a+ b. کاغذ ندارم، باشه بعدن نظرمو میگم

----------


## daniad

> اندازه های دو بردار برابند و تفاضل رو داده نه خود بردارها رو. اگه هم بخاین برایند و تفاضل رو بردار رو در نظر بگیرید با توجه ب اینکه اندازه a-b با اندازه b-a یکیه اگه اول این تبدیل رو انجام بدین به جواب رادیکال 19 هم میرسین. این شده که شما ب جواب رادیکال 19 نرسیدید.
> 
> توی صورت مسله اطلاعاتی واسه تشخیص رادیکال 7 از رادیکال 19 نیست. هیچ کدوم از دو جواب برتری نسبت ب دیگری نداره.
> 
> ویرایش: ن انگار ی اطلاعاتی هست. گفته زاویه بین دو بردار a- b و a+ b. کاغذ ندارم، باشه بعدن نظرمو میگم


آیا زاویه بین آ به اضافه ب با ب منهای آ همچنان ۱۲۰ میشه؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> آیا زاویه بین آ به اضافه ب با ب منهای آ همچنان ۱۲۰ میشه؟


شما چطور؟ اگه قبل از شرو همه محاسباتتون بجای اندازه a - b از اندازه b - a استفاده میکردین (دو بردار قرینه هم اندازه هستن) به جواب ادیکال 19 نمیرسیدین؟

----------


## daniad

> شما چطور؟ اگه قبل از شرو همه محاسباتتون بجای اندازه a - b از اندازه b - a استفاده میکردین (دو بردار قرینه هم اندازه هستن) به جواب ادیکال 19 نمیرسیدین؟


نه چون اگه بخوام از ب منهای آ استفاده کنم اونموقع باید بجای ۱۲۰ درجه از ۶۰ درجه استفاده کنم ( زاویه بین دو بردار مربوط به وقتیه که هم ابتدا باشند ) 
اونموقع  آ دو منهای ب دو بجای منفی دوازده مثبت دوازده در میاد و آ میشه همون رادیکال هفت 
نمیدونم شایدم من چیزیرو در نظر نمیگیرم 
ولی بنظرم اینطوری میشه
سوال خوبی بود

----------


## Phenotype_2

> نه چون اگه بخوام از ب منهای آ استفاده کنم اونموقع باید بجای ۱۲۰ درجه از ۶۰ درجه استفاده کنم ( زاویه بین دو بردار مربوط به وقتیه که هم ابتدا باشند ) 
> اونموقع  آ دو منهای ب دو بجای منفی دوازده مثبت دوازده در میاد و آ میشه همون رادیکال هفت 
> نمیدونم شایدم من چیزیرو در نظر نمیگیرم 
> ولی بنظرم اینطوری میشه
> سوال خوبی بود


ن ن. متوجه منظور من نشدی. من میگم اگه توی صورت مسله بجای اندازه آ منهای ب، اندازه ب منهای آ رو قرار بدی ب چ جوابی میرسی؟ با این جانشینی که نباید زاویه 120 رو بکنی 60، باید بکنی؟ فقط ی جانشینی انجام دادیم. جانشینها نباید جواب مسله رو تغییر بدن. اگه تغییر بدن مسلمن  ی نکته ای توشه ک باید راجبش حرف بزنیم.

----------


## Phenotype_2

من کتاب درسی هندسه تحلیلی رو واسه پیدا کردن تعریف زاویه بین دو بردار جستجو کردم... ولی بدون اینکه تعریفش کنه ازش استفاده کرده. توی هندسه  مسطحه و هندسه فضایی  زاویه بین دو خط زاویه حاده یا قایم  بین دو خط تعریف میشه. اگه توی هندسه تحلیلی هم تعریف همین باشه پس چرا گفته زاویه بین بردارهای برایند و تفاضل 120 درجه س؟ حالا اینجا بحث بردار هاست و بردارها بر خلاف خطوط جهت دارن. فک کنم توی هندسه تحلیلی زاویه داخلی کوچکتر از 180 ب عنوان تعریف زاویه بین دو بردار در نظر گرفته میشه

میدونستم گاهی حل کردن مسله ای  از هندسه تحلیلی ب کمک مفاهیم هندسی با وجود اینکه راه حل ب مراتب ساده تری ایرایه میکنه ممکنه همچین اتفاقاتی هم بیفته. ولی اینجریش رو ندیده بودم. ی اختلاف خیلی خیلی جزیی در تعریف زاویه بین دو خط در هندسه و تعریف زاویه بین  دو بردار در هندسه تحلیلی   ک قبلا هرگز بهش توجه نکرده بودم.
البته راه حل شما همون لحظه با راه حل خودم تو زهنم جریان داشت ولی میدونستم که اون یکی طولانیتره. واسه همین راه حل هندسی خودم رو رفتم.

----------


## daniad

http://s6.uplod.ir/i/00702/1jex87gty2wo_t.jpg

فصل صفر دیف کتاب نسبتا دشوار دشوار دشوارتر 
سطح دشوار تر
مرد میخواد اینا رو حل کنخ 
من خودم تو تایمش از ده تا دو تا حل کردم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## newpath

> http://s6.uplod.ir/i/00702/1jex87gty2wo_t.jpg
> 
> فصل صفر دیف کتاب نسبتا دشوار دشوار دشوارتر 
> سطح دشوار تر
> مرد میخواد اینا رو حل کنخ 
> من خودم تو تایمش از ده تا دو تا حل کردم



حداقل قبل آپلود یه نگاه به کیفیت عکس مینداختی

----------


## Phenotype_2

مختصات سه راس مثلثی رو میدونیم. مختصات مرکز دایره محاطی داخلی مثلث  کدومه؟

----------


## محمد نادری

> دو بردار a و b طوری مفروض اند که  a - b |=4 | و a + b |=6  | و زاویه بین بردار های a + b و  a - b برابر 120 درجه است اندازه بردار  a  کدام است؟
> 1) 5          2)   19√            3) 7√        4) 3 
> این سوال از فصل اول هندسه تحلیلی است


اندازه بردار a برابر رادیکال 7 میشه. گزینه 3.
اصلاح شد!

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اندازه بردار a برابر 3 واحد میشه. گزینه 4.


گزینه مهم نیست.  دلیلتون واسه عددی ک بهش رسیدین مهمه، چ محاسباتتون درست باشه و چ غلط

----------


## محمد نادری

> گزینه مهم نیست.  دلیلتون واسه عددی ک بهش رسیدین مهمه، چ محاسباتتون درست باشه و چ غلط

----------


## T!G3R

> گزینه مهم نیست.  دلیلتون واسه عددی ک بهش رسیدین مهمه، چ محاسباتتون درست باشه و چ غلط


این سوال رو از چه کتابی دادید؟؟
پاسخ تشریحی هم داره کتابتون؟؟
موفق باشید :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## S.N.M19

جواب سوال گزینه 3 یعنی رادیکال 7 درسته.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> 


قضیه کوسینوسها رو درست ننوشید.



> این سوال رو از چه کتابی دادید؟؟
> پاسخ تشریحی هم داره کتابتون؟؟
> موفق باشید


سوال من نیست. سوال ستاره گمنامه.

----------


## Ultra

> جواب سوال گزینه 3 یعنی رادیکال 7 درسته.


راه حل..

----------


## محمد نادری

> راه حل..


تنها راه حل ممکنو نوشتم.



> قضیه کوسینوسها رو درست ننوشید.
> 
> 
> سوال من نیست. سوال ستاره گمنامه.


من 10 ساله حداقل در کلاسا قضیه کسینوسا رو به اون شکل در مبحث بردارها مینویسم!

----------


## S.N.M19

> بردارهای a-b و a+bهر دو قطرهای متوازی الاضلاعی هستن که روی بردارهای a و b ساخته میشه. میدونیم قطرهای متوازی الاضلاع همدیگه رو نصف میکنن. پس طول یکی از بردارها طول ضلع مقابل مثلثی به طول اضلاع 2 و 3 و با زاویه بین 120 درجه س. اگه قضیه کوسینوسها رو بکار ببریم.
> x² = 2² + 3² -2.2.3.cos120
> پس طول یکی از بردارها میشه رادیکال 19
> 
> واسه طول اون یکی بردار هم قضیه کوسینوس رو با طول دو ضلع 2 و 3 و زاویه مکمل 120 بکار میبریم؛ زاویه 60. پس اون یکی بردار میشه رادیکال 7
> 
> اطلاعات بیشتری لازمه تا بگیم a میشه رادیکال 7 یا رادیکال 19


راه حل شما برای این سوال درست است ولی زاویه را باید 60 درجه بگیریم.

----------


## S.N.M19

> تنها راه حل ممکنو نوشتم.
> 
> من 10 ساله حداقل در کلاسا قضیه کسینوسا رو به اون شکل در مبحث بردارها مینویسم!


درسته شما قضیه کسینوس ها را اشتباه نوشته اید به جای 2+ باید2- قرار دهید.
پاسخ تشریحیش جلومه.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> 





> این سوال رو از چه کتابی دادید؟؟
> پاسخ تشریحی هم داره کتابتون؟؟
> موفق باشید





> تنها راه حل ممکنو نوشتم.
> 
> من 10 ساله حداقل در کلاسا قضیه کسینوسا رو به اون شکل در مبحث بردارها مینویسم!


اگه بخایم دقیق باشیم: 
دو بردار a و b و برایندشون با هم تشکیل مثلث نمیدن که بخایم قضیه کسینوس ها رو در موردشون بکار ببریم. بردار ها طبق تعریف پاره خط های جهت داری هستن که از مبداشون روی مبدا دستگاه مختصاته و هنه بردار ها همرس هستن. پس هیچ سه برداری تشکیل مثلث نمیدن و تا مثلثی نباشه قضیه کسینوسها رو هم نمیتونه بکار بره.
اتفاقی که میفته اینه: شما روی دو بردار توسط دو پاره خط جهتداری که  هر کدوم موازی یکی از بردارهاست که از انتهای بردار دیگه رسم شده ی متوازی الاضلاع بنا میکنید. یکی از قطرهای متوازی الاضلاع میشه بردار برایند دو بردار اگه بهش جهت بدید. دیگری پاره خط جهتداریه همسنگ تفاضل دو بردار. بعد از بنا کردن متوازی الاضلاع قضیه کسینوس ها رو نه روی دو بردار، که روی ی بردار و همسنگ بردار دیگه بکار میبرید. در این حالت زاویه بین دو بردار مکمل زاویه ایه که بین ی بردار و همسنگ بردار دیگه رسم میشه ست.
نتیجه اینکه قضیه کوسینوسها و قضیه بردار برایند خیلی شبیه همن.
من فرم دستوری هر دو رو میگم تا متوجه بشید فرم دستوریشون چقت شبیه همه.
قضیه کسینوسها: در هر مثلث مربع طول هر ضلع برابر است با مجموع مربعات طول دو ضلع دیگه "منهای" دو برابر حاصلضرب طول دو ضلع دیگه در کوسینوس زاویه بین اون دو ضلع. فرم دستوریش اینه:
c² = a² + b² - 2abCosC
قضیه طول برایند: اگه R طول برایند دو بردار به طولهای a و b باشه که زاویه بینشون C هستش در اینصورت:
R² = a² + b² + 2abCosC
شما نمیتونید این قضیه رو قضیه کوسینوسها بنامید هر چند از قضیه کوسینوسها بدست اومده و خیلی هم شبیهشه ولی قضیه کوسیسنوسهانیست

----------


## S.N.M19

این سوال، سوال 60 هندسه تحلیلی الگو (سه بعدی) می باشد که دارای دو راه حل است 
در راه حلی که آقای *LeftBehind* نوشتند زاویه 60 درجه است و در راه حل آقای *محمد نادری * نوشتند زاویه 120 درجه است البته این دوستان ایراد هایی در حل سوال داشتند که در بالا ذکر کردم.
لطفا یکی سوال جدیدی قرار بده تا حلش کنیم.

----------


## Phenotype_2

توی مثلثی به اضلاع 5 و 6 و7  اگه فاصله نقطه ای از اضلاع ب طول 5 و 7 یک واحد باشه، فاصله ش از ضلع بطول 6 چقده؟
مثله 4 تاجواب داره. یکیشو بگین بسه.

راه حلتون رو بگید نه صرفا عدد جواب رو.

----------


## محمد نادری

> درسته شما قضیه کسینوس ها را اشتباه نوشته اید به جای 2+ باید2- قرار دهید.
> پاسخ تشریحیش جلومه.


اگه اشتباه نوشته‌ام، پس چطور جواب درست اومده؟!
شما متوجه اون چیزی که من نوشتم نشدید. 
زاویه تتا در رابطه من مکمل زاویه‌ای هست که شما منظورتونه.
شکل پایین رو ببینید.جالبه! من دبیر فیزیک هنوز قضیه کسینوس‌ها رو نمیدونم!

----------


## محمد نادری

> این سوال، سوال 60 هندسه تحلیلی الگو (سه بعدی) می باشد که دارای دو راه حل است 
> در راه حلی که آقای *LeftBehind* نوشتند زاویه 60 درجه است و در راه حل آقای *محمد نادری * نوشتند زاویه 120 درجه است البته این دوستان ایراد هایی در حل سوال داشتند که در بالا ذکر کردم.
> لطفا یکی سوال جدیدی قرار بده تا حلش کنیم.


شما هنوز متوجه سوال اول نشدید، سوالای بعدی برای چی طرح بشه؟!!

----------


## محمد نادری

> اگه بخایم دقیق باشیم: 
> دو بردار a و b و برایندشون با هم تشکیل مثلث نمیدن که بخایم قضیه کسینوس ها رو در موردشون بکار ببریم. بردار ها طبق تعریف پاره خط های جهت داری هستن که از مبداشون روی مبدا دستگاه مختصاته و هنه بردار ها همرس هستن. پس هیچ سه برداری تشکیل مثلث نمیدن و تا مثلثی نباشه قضیه کسینوسها رو هم نمیتونه بکار بره.
> اتفاقی که میفته اینه: شما روی دو بردار توسط دو پاره خط جهتداری که  هر کدوم موازی یکی از بردارهاست که از انتهای بردار دیگه رسم شده ی متوازی الاضلاع بنا میکنید. یکی از قطرهای متوازی الاضلاع میشه بردار برایند دو بردار اگه بهش جهت بدید. دیگری پاره خط جهتداریه همسنگ تفاضل دو بردار. بعد از بنا کردن متوازی الاضلاع قضیه کسینوس ها رو نه روی دو بردار، که روی ی بردار و همسنگ بردار دیگه بکار میبرید. در این حالت زاویه بین دو بردار مکمل زاویه ایه که بین ی بردار و همسنگ بردار دیگه رسم میشه ست.
> نتیجه اینکه قضیه کوسینوسها و قضیه بردار برایند خیلی شبیه همن.
> من فرم دستوری هر دو رو میگم تا متوجه بشید فرم دستوریشون چقت شبیه همه.
> قضیه کسینوسها: در هر مثلث مربع طول هر ضلع برابر است با مجموع مربعات طول دو ضلع دیگه "منهای" دو برابر حاصلضرب طول دو ضلع دیگه در کوسینوس زاویه بین اون دو ضلع. فرم دستوریش اینه:
> c² = a² + b² - 2abCosC
> قضیه طول برایند: اگه R طول برایند دو بردار به طولهای a و b باشه که زاویه بینشون C هستش در اینصورت:
> R² = a² + b² + 2abCosC
> شما نمیتونید این قضیه رو قضیه کوسینوسها بنامید هر چند از قضیه کوسینوسها بدست اومده و خیلی هم شبیهشه ولی قضیه کوسیسنوسهانیست


دوست عزیز یه ذره مطالعه داشته باشید.
دو بردار همراه با برایندشان تشکیل مثلث میدن.
زاویه‌ی ذکر شده در قضیه کسینوس‌ها به هنگام جمع دو بردار ممکل زاویه‌ای هست که در هندسه برای قضیه کسینوسها استفاده میشه.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> 





> دوست عزیز یه ذره مطالعه داشته باشید.
> دو بردار همراه با برایندشان تشکیل مثلث میدن.
> زاویه‌ی ذکر شده در قضیه کسینوس‌ها به هنگام جمع دو بردار ممکل زاویه‌ای هست که در هندسه برای قضیه کسینوسها استفاده میشه.


سلام اقاق نادری. اون دستور رو که به اسم قضیه کوسینوسها نوشتید رو بهتر بود قضیه بردار برایند بنامید ن قضیه کوسینسها.

این سو تفاهمهه بر میگردن ب تعاریفمون که ی اختلاف خیلی جزیی دارن. ما  بردار رو توی هندسه تحلیلی پاره خط جهتداری تعریف میکنیم که مبداش روی مبدا مختصاته. طبق این تعریف همه بردارها همرس هستن و هیچ سه برداری تشکیل مثلث نمیده. اگه ب این فک میکنید که انتهای دو بردار رو با ی پاره خط جهتدار به هم وصل کنید و ادعا کنید که مثلثی تشکیل دادید روی سه بردار اشتباه مکنید. شما مثلثی روی دو بردار و ی پاره خط جهتدار ساختید نه روی سه بردار. هر بردار ی پاره خط جهتداره ولی هر پاره خط جهتداری الظامن ی بردار نیست. 
ولی توی فیزیک بردار رو در ارتباط با کمیتهایی که هم جهت دارن هم اندازه تعریف میکنیم و این قید رو که همه بردارها مبدا مشترکی دارن رو نداریم.
ایا این بده که دقیق باشیم؟ ایا طبق تعریفی که از بردار شده توی هندسه تحلیلی من این حق رو ندارم که بگم روی سه  بردار مثلثی بنا نمیشهه؟

بردار های a, b, a + b و a - b همه از مبدا رسم میشن و تشکیل مثلث نمیدن. منظورم اینکه مثلثی ندارم که سه ضلعش سه بردار باشن. اگه دو ضلع مثلثی بردار باشن ضلع سوم یه پاره خطه جهتداره نه ی بردار.

پیشنهادتون در مورده "یه ذره مطالعه داشتن" رو صمیمانه میپزیرم. ولی اینکه روی سه بردار ی مثلث ساخته میشه رو نمیپزیرم اگه بخام دقیق باشم.

----------


## Phenotype_2

تانژانتهای دو زاویه از مثلثی 1/3 و 1/4ه. سینوس زاویه دیگه چنده؟

ی سوال دیگه هم پرسیده بودم:
توی مثلثی به اضلاع 5 و 6 و7 اگه فاصله نقطه ای از اضلاع ب طول 5 و 7 یک واحد باشه، فاصله ش از ضلع بطول 6 چقده؟

----------


## daniad

> تانژانتهای دو زاویه از مثلثی 1/3 و 1/4ه. سینوس زاویه دیگه چنده؟
> 
> ی سوال دیگه هم پرسیده بودم:
> توی مثلثی به اضلاع 5 و 6 و7 اگه فاصله نقطه ای از اضلاع ب طول 5 و 7 یک واحد باشه، فاصله ش از ضلع بطول 6 چقده؟


ارتفاع باید بشه دو رادیکال شیش منهای دو 
از طریق مساحت بدست اومد

----------


## Phenotype_2

> ارتفاع باید بشه دو رادیکال شیش منهای دو 
> از طریق مساحت بدست اومد


منظورت اینکه فاصله اش از ضلع بطول 6 میشه دورادیکال 6 منهای دو؟ درسته ولی باید راه حلتو بزاری یا توضیحی در موردش بدی.
خوب بود. میتونی سه جواب دیگه رو هم بگی؟ مسله سه تا جواب دیگه هم داره

----------


## daniad

آره همون فاصله 
آره میتونم همشون همین روش رو دارن منتها یکم شکلاشون فرق میکنه و خلاقیت میخواد 
الان ثبت احوالم منتظر کارت ملی رفتم خونه بقیه جواباشم بدست میارم 
رویه کلیش اینه 
راس مشترک ضلع ۵ و ۷ چهار تا نقطه بالا و پایین و چپ و راستش هست که از دو ضلع فاصلشون یکه
حالا باید از این نفاط چند تا مثلث جدید بسازیم که با جمع و تفریق مساحتشون فاصله از ضلع سوم که ارتفاع یکی از همین مثلثاس بدست بیاریم

----------


## daniad

اوکی اومدم خونه حلش کردم 
البته یه ربع ساعتی وقت گرفت :/ 
دو رادیکال شش به اضافه دو
دو رادیکال شیش منهای دو 
دو رادیکال شیش به اضافه یک سوم 
دو رادیکال شیش منهای یک سوم 
درسته؟ 
هندسه همین سوالاش قشنگه ولی تو کنکور باید خیلی آماده بود تا یه همچین چیزیو بشه جواب داد
 @LeftBehind

----------


## S.N.M19

> اگه اشتباه نوشته‌ام، پس چطور جواب درست اومده؟!
> شما متوجه اون چیزی که من نوشتم نشدید. 
> زاویه تتا در رابطه من مکمل زاویه‌ای هست که شما منظورتونه.
> شکل پایین رو ببینید.فایل پیوست 44003جالبه! من دبیر فیزیک هنوز قضیه کسینوس‌ها رو نمیدونم!


من ازخودم جواب نمی دم از روی پاسخ تشریحی کتاب جوابتونو گفتم در ضمن اگر اعداد را جایگزین کنید جواب درست در نمی آید و در آخر این سوال از هندسه تحلیلی طرح شده.
بازم میگم از روی پاسخ تشریحی که عین شما نوشته بود جواب دادم شما فقط در نوشتن قضیه کسینوس ها اشتباه کردید.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اوکی اومدم خونه حلش کردم 
> البته یه ربع ساعتی وقت گرفت :/ 
> دو رادیکال شش به اضافه دو
> دو رادیکال شیش منهای دو 
> دو رادیکال شیش به اضافه یک سوم 
> دو رادیکال شیش منهای یک سوم 
> درسته؟ 
> هندسه همین سوالاش قشنگه ولی تو کنکور باید خیلی آماده بود تا یه همچین چیزیو بشه جواب داد
>  @LeftBehind


من هندسه رو بدون کاغذ میخونم. دو تا جوابتو که چک کردم درست بود. و تقارن خاص مسله بهم میگه دو تا جواب دیگه ت هم درسته احتمالا. 
درحالت کلی میشه نشون داد اگه ta tb tc اعداد جبری باشن که فاصله از اضلاع BC AC BC رو نشون بدن:
ta/ha + tb/hb + tc/hc =1
که در اون ha hb hc ارتفاع های مثلث هستن. اگه نقطه مفروض و راس A هر دو در یک طرف ضلع BC باشن ta مثبته در غیر این صورت منفیه. در مورد tb و tc هم همینطوری عمل میکنیم. امتداد اضلاع هر مثلث صفحه اون مثلث رو به هفت ناحیه تقسیم میکنن و هر t بستگی به ناحیه ای ک توش قرار داره مثبت یا منفیه. مثلا درون مثلث هر سه t مثبت هستن.
دستور بالا نشون میده مجموع فواصل هر نقطه دورن مثلث متساوی اضلاع تا سه ضلع  با طول ارتفاع مثلث برابره. نشون میده مجموع فواصل هر نقطه واقع بر قاعده ی مثلث متساوی الساقین تا دو ساق برابر طول ارتفاع وارد بر ساقه. و نشون میده قدرمطلق تفاضل فواصل هر نقطه واقع بر امتداد قاعده تا دو ساق با طول ارتفاع وارد بر ساق برابره. 
سه تا کاربرد دیگه هم داره. باهاش میشه طول شعاع دایره محاطی داخلی و طول شعاع دوایر محاطی خارجی رو حساب کرد.
اخرین کاربردش هم حل همین مسله بود ک شما جواب دادین.

----------


## محمد نادری

> من ازخودم جواب نمی دم از روی پاسخ تشریحی کتاب جوابتونو گفتم در ضمن اگر اعداد را جایگزین کنید جواب درست در نمی آید و در آخر این سوال از هندسه تحلیلی طرح شده.
> بازم میگم از روی پاسخ تشریحی که عین شما نوشته بود جواب دادم شما فقط در نوشتن قضیه کسینوس ها اشتباه کردید.


این راه حل منه. شما با اون کتابتون بگید درسته یا نه؟! کجاش غلطه؟!

----------


## ...zahra...

سلام
منم هسددددددم:d
میشه سوالا و جواب هایی ک میزارین عکس باشه
چون اعداد و حروف لاتین توی اغلب گوشی ها متن رو بهم میریزه.
عکس سوالات قبلیم با جوابشون یکیتون لطف کنه ب زاره
ممنون

----------


## SHARIF

سلام. تایپک جالبیه. یه سوال از مبحث دنباله ها دیدم به نظرم جالب اومد:

----------


## S.N.M19

> سلام. تایپک جالبیه. یه سوال از مبحث دنباله ها دیدم به نظرم جالب اومد:


گزینه نداره؟

----------


## SHARIF

> گزینه نداره؟


گزینه هاش:   1)2500      2)5000     3)5050      4)10000

----------


## Phenotype_2

404×25 منهای  4×25×51 میشه 5000

----------


## SHARIF

> 202×25 + 4×25×51


خیر...اشتباهه. جواب لااقل توی گزینه ها که باید باشه! راه حلتونم متوجه نشدم. 
سوال فوق العاده جالبیه. فقط یکم خلاقیت میخواد.

----------


## Phenotype_2

مربع دو جمله رو بسط میدیم. و به صورت سه تا سیگما مینویسیمش. سیگمای اول صفره. سیگمای دوم 25×404 میشه و سیگمای سوم  4×25×51

اون موقه که من سوالتو خوندم هنوز گزینه ای نگفته بودی. بدش من اصلا اعتقادی ب نگاه کردن ب گزینه ها ندارم مگه اینکه سز جلسه کنکور باشم و بخام گزینه ها رو رد کنم بدون اینکه درگیر حل مستقیم مسله بشم. توی محاسبات زیاد اشتباه میکنم. سر جسله کنکور کار دستم میده مطمینم ولی حد اقل اینکه سر جلسه کنکور کاغذ دارم

----------


## SHARIF

> مربع دو جمله رو بسط میدیم. و به صورت سه تا سیگما مینویسیمش. سیگمای اول صفره. سیگمای دوم 25×404 میشه و سیگمای سوم  4×25×51
> 
> اون موقه که من سوالتو خوندم هنوز گزینه ای نگفته بودی. بدش من اصلا اعتقادی ب نگاه کردن ب گزینه ها ندارم مگه اینکه سز جلسه کنکور باشم و بخام گزینه ها رو رد کنم بدون اینکه درگیر حل مستقیم مسله بشم. توی محاسبات زیاد اشتباه میکنم. سر جسله کنکور کار دستم میده مطمینم ولی حد اقل اینکه سر جلسه کنکور کاغذ دارم


یعنی شما ریاضی رو بدون نوشتن رو کاغذ حل می کنید؟!!!
این سوالو با چیزایی که تو حسابان خوندیم هم میشه حل کرد.(راستش خودم این سیگما و اینا رو نمیدونم چیه :Yahoo (4): ). 
راهنمایی: اول باید چند جمله از دنباله رو بنویسیم. باید به اینم توجه کنیم که جملات یکی درمیون مثبت و منفی هستند و به توان دو رسیدن. بعد از اون با فکر کردن یجورایی سرنخ مسئله معلوم میشه!
جواب هم میشه 5000.

----------


## ...zahra...

> مربع دو جمله رو بسط میدیم. و به صورت سه تا سیگما مینویسیمش. سیگمای اول صفره. سیگمای دوم 25×404 میشه و سیگمای سوم  4×25×51
> 
> اون موقه که من سوالتو خوندم هنوز گزینه ای نگفته بودی. بدش من اصلا اعتقادی ب نگاه کردن ب گزینه ها ندارم مگه اینکه سز جلسه کنکور باشم و بخام گزینه ها رو رد کنم بدون اینکه درگیر حل مستقیم مسله بشم. توی محاسبات زیاد اشتباه میکنم. سر جسله کنکور کار دستم میده مطمینم ولی حد اقل اینکه سر جلسه کنکور کاغذ دارم


اینی ک رفتین چ جوریا بود؟:eek:
میشه توضیح بدیش؟

رشته ریاضین یا تجربی ایا؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اینی ک رفتین چ جوریا بود؟:eek:
> میشه توضیح بدیش؟
> 
> رشته ریاضین یا تجربی ایا؟


دو مورد رو بگم بعدش حل رو توضیح میدم.  50 عدد طبیعی ابتدایی رو در نظر بگیرید. حالا تمام اعداد زوج رو قرینه کنید. میخایم بدونیم این مجموع چی میشه. جفت جفت با هم در نظرشون بگیرید. حاصل هر جفت منفی 1ه و 25 جفت دارید. پس مجموعشون میشه منفی 25.

حالا مربعات  50 عدد طبیعی ابتدایی رو در نظر بگیرید. تمام مربعات اعداد زوج رو قرینه کنید. میخایم بدونیم مجموع مربعات این اعداد چی میشه. ب صورت جفت جفت دسته بندیشون کنید. هر جقت شامل تفاضل مربعات دو عدد متوالیه. جفت اول مربع 1 منهای مربع دوه. اتحاد مزدوجه. پس به صورت منفی 1 در سه نوشته میشه. جفت دوم مربع سه منهای مربع 4ه. پس به صورت منفی 1 در 7 نوشته میشه. جفت سوم مربع 5 منهای مربع 6ه. پس ب صورت منفی 1 در 11 نوشته میشه. پس شما 25 جفت دارید که هر جفت به ترتیب قزینه اعدادیه که از 3 شرو میشن و قدر نسبتشون 4 ه و اخرینشون هم 99 ه. پس مجموع مربعات 50 عدد طبیعی ابتدایی ک یکی  در میون قرینه شدن قرینه مجموع اعداد 3 تا 99 با قدر نسبت 4 ه. تنیجه این میشه ک مجموع مربعات 50 عدد اول که یکی در میون قرینه شدن میشه منفی 25 در 51.

حالا برگردیم به حل مسله خودمون.
مربع دو جمله ای مسله رو بسط بده. پس چیزی که سوال شده به صورت سه جمله نوشته میشه. جمله اول صفره. بهش فکر کنید میفهمید چراشو. جمله دوم 404 برابر مجموع 50 عدد طبیعی متوالیه که یکی یکی قرینه شدن. قبلا گفتم که این مجموع میشه منفی 25. پس حاصل جمله دوم 404×25
جمله سوم هم چهار برابر مربعات 50 عدد طبیعی اوله که یکی در میون قرینه شدن. پس جمله سوم میشه 4×25×51

نظری در مورد سوال دومتون ندارم.

----------


## SHARIF

> سلام. تایپک جالبیه. یه سوال از مبحث دنباله ها دیدم به نظرم جالب اومد:
> فایل پیوست 44079


دوستمون جواب رو گفتن. جواب به این صورته:

----------


## Phenotype_2

خب حالا هیمن سوال رو با مکعب دو جمله رو حل کن. ینی توان عبارت درون پزانتر رو بکن 3

----------


## ...zahra...

> نظری در مورد سوال دومتون ندارم.


اول خیلی ممنون بابت وقتی ک گذاشتی و نوشتی.طولانیم بود.
دوم راجب نظر نداشتنتون هم باید بگم منم هیچ نظر خاصی نسبت ب کسی و شما ندارم.منظورم از این سوال این بود شمایی ک جوابو دادین رشته ریاضی ک تسلط خوبی روی سوال داشتی یا ن.و اصلا سوال در حد کدوم رشتش.
جدیدا یا بقیه خود مهم پندار شدن یا حرف من مبهم! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اول خیلی ممنون بابت وقتی ک گذاشتی و نوشتی.طولانیم بود.
> دوم راجب نظر نداشتنتون هم باید بگم منم هیچ نظر خاصی نسبت ب کسی و شما ندارم.منظورم از این سوال این بود شمایی ک جوابو دادین رشته ریاضی ک تسلط خوبی روی سوال داشتی یا ن.و اصلا سوال در حد کدوم رشتش.
> جدیدا یا بقیه خود مهم پندار شدن یا حرف من مبهم!


ابنکه من گفتم نظری در مورد سوال دومتون ندارم رو چی برداشت کردین که میگین هیچ نظر خاصی راجبه من یا کس دیگه ای ندارین؟ عایا من توی جواب به سوال اولتون چیزی در این باره پرسیدم از شما؟ اینکه سوال در حد رشته آشیه یا در حد رشته تجربی منعی در یادگیریش ایجاد میکنه؟
در مورد ابهام یا خود مهم پنداری هم وقتی از غلظت thc تون کم شد میتونیم صحبت کنیم.

----------


## SHARIF

> خب حالا هیمن سوال رو با مکعب دو جمله رو حل کن. ینی توان عبارت درون پزانتر رو بکن 3


داداش حسابی درگیرمون کردی با ریاضیات!! :Yahoo (4): 
این هم روش حلش مشابه با سوال قبلیه منتهی با یک مرحله بیش تر. وقتی عبارت درون پرانتز رو گسترش بدیم 4 جمله به دست میاد. کلیتش اگر اشتباه نکنم  اینطوری باید باشه:
سیکمای جمله اول صفره
عبارت بعدی میشه مجموع(سیکما) اعداد طبیعی 1 تا 50 که یکی در میون مثبت و منفی هستن ضربدر 101 به توان 2 ضربدر 3
مجموع مربعات اعداد طبیعی 1 تا 50 یکی در میان مثبت و منفی ضربدر 101 ضربدر 3
و مجموع مکعبات اعداد طبیعی 1 تا 50 یکی در میان مثبت و منفی ضربدر 8
فقط در مورد مکعبات نمیدونم چطور باید محاسبه کرد.

از دوستان دیگر هم خواهشمند است کمی در اینجور تایپک ها هم فعالیت داشتته باشند! اینکه فلانی چی گفت یا کدوم کتاب بهتره تفاوتی در اصل موضوع ایجاد نمی کنه!

----------


## Phenotype_2

مکعبات 50 عدد طبیعی اول رو در نظر بگیر. مکعبات اعداد زوج رو قرینه کن. میخایم بدونیم مجموع این مکعبات چی میشه. 50 مکعب رو به صورت 25 جفت مکعب متوالی جفت میکنیم. اتحاد تفاضل مکعبات (اتحاد چاق و لاغر) رو بکار میبریم. هر جفت رو به صورت مجموع مربعات بزافه مجموع اعداد میشه نوشت. میتونی خودت انجامش بدی؟

ی نکته ای میمونه. اگه زیر-مسله مکعبات رو حل کنی، خود مسله اولیه هم ی مسله در مورد مکعبات بود. پس باید قادر باشیم بدون بسط دادنش حلش کنیم

چیزی که میخای در مورد حل زیر-مسله بکار ببری در واقه ایده حل خود مسله اولیه س.

تفاضل مکعب دو عدد متوالی بر حسب مربعات قابله بیانه.
تفاضل مکعبات دو عدد طبیعی به فاصله 2 هم بر حسب مربعات قابل بیانه.
کلا تفاضل مکعبات هر جفت از عدادی که دو به دو به فاصله ثابتی از هم هستن بر حسب مربعات قابل بیانه.

----------


## SHARIF

> مکعبات 50 عدد طبیعی اول رو در نظر بگیر. مکعبات اعداد زوج رو قرینه کن. میخایم بدونیم مجموع این مکعبات چی میشه. 50 مکعب رو به صورت 25 جفت مکعب متوالی جفت میکنیم. اتحاد تفاضل مکعبات (اتحاد چاق و لاغر) رو بکار میبریم. هر جفت رو به صورت مجموع مربعات بزافه مجموع اعداد میشه نوشت. میتونی خودت انجامش بدی؟
> 
> ی نکته ای میمونه. اگه مسله مکعبات رو حل کنی، خود مسله اولیه هم ی مسله در مورد مکعبات بود. پس باید قادر باشیم بدون بسط دادنش حلش کنیم
> 
> چیزی که میخای در مورد حل زیر-مسله بکار ببری در واقه ایده حل خود مسله اولیه س.


اتحاد چاق و لاغر یعنی این!  :Yahoo (4): 

a-b که میشه 1 چون اعداد متوالی هستند. با a2 و  b2  هم هیچ مشکلی وجود نداره. درگیری اصلی من با ab هست! چطوری مجموع ضرب عدد های متوالی رو  حساب کنیم؟! (البته فکر کنم یک اتحاد در جبر و احتمال در مورد این بود.)

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اتحاد چاق و لاغر یعنی این! 
> 
> a-b که میشه 1 چون اعداد متوالی هستند. با a2 و  b2  هم هیچ مشکلی وجود نداره. درگیری اصلی من با ab هست! چطوری مجموع ضرب عدد های متوالی رو  حساب کنیم؟! (البته فکر کنم یک اتحاد در جبر و احتمال در مورد این بود.)


ضرب اعداد متوالی مجموع مربع عدد کوچیکه با خودشه.
ی کاری کن. مکعب دو عدد متوالی رو از هم کم کن. فرض کن عدد کوچیکه n باشه. چک کن ببین ب چ فرمی در میاد.
نه فقط تفاضل مکعبات دو عدد متوالی که تفاضل مکعبات هر دو عدد با هر فاصله  ثابتی از هم(نه الزاما متوالی) برحسب مربعات عدد کوچکتر قابله بیانه. وجود این فاصله ثابت در ایده ی جفت کردن اعداد نمود پیدا میکنه. یادته که هی اعداد رو جفت میکردیم دیگه! یادته؟
مسله اولیه هم اون فاصله ثابت رو برای پیاده کردن ایده جفت کردن اعداد رو داره. پس بسط ش نده. حتی اگه بسطش هم بدی باز مجبوری ایده جفت کردن اعداد رو بکار ببری. فقط بسط دادنش سختی مسله رو انتشار میده روی کار کردن با جملات اضافی دیگه.

----------


## SHARIF

> ضرب اعداد متوالی مجموع مربع عدد کوچیکه با خودشه.
> ی کاری کن. مکعب دو عدد متوالی رو از هم کم کن. فرض کن عدد کوچیکه n باشه. چک کن ببین ب چ فرمی در میاد.
> نه فقط تفاضل مکعبات دو عدد متوالی که تفاضل مکعبات هر دو عدد با هر فاصله  ثابتی از هم(نه الزاما متوالی) برحسب مربعات عدد کوچکتر قابله بیانه. وجود این فاصله ثابت در ایده ی جفت کردن اعداد نمود پیدا میکنه. یادته که هی اعداد رو جفت میکردیم دیگه! یادته؟
> مسله اولیه هم اون فاصله ثابت رو برای پیاده کردن ایده جفت کردن اعداد رو داره. پس بسط ش نده. حتی اگه بسطش هم بدی باز مجبوری ایده جفت کردن اعداد رو بکار ببری. فقط بسط دادنش سختی مسله رو انتشار میده روی کار کردن با جملات اضافی دیگه.




ببخشید نت قطع شد چندلحظه ای!

میشه منظورتو واضح تر بگی. مکعب اعداد متوالی رو از هم کم کردم ولی الگوی خاصی پیدا نکردم!

----------


## Phenotype_2

دیدم تاپبک داره خشک میشه... گفتم دینم بهش ادا کنم.
*
دو نقطه روی خط مابری که از نقاط a به مختصات 2,7 و نقطه b به مختصات 8،15 میگزره وجود داره که فاصله شون از b  یکو نیم برابر فاصله شون از a ه. مختصات وسط اون دو نقطه کدومه؟
*
اگه همه ارز همین سوال رو توی هندسه بپرسم احتمالا تعداد بیشتری میتونن حلش کنن. ولی توی هندسه تحلیلی و دتگاه دکارت خیلیا نمیتونم همون ایده های هندسی رو بکار ببرن.
اگه اشتباه نکرده باشم جواب باید 9.2,16.6 باشه

----------


## S.N.M19

دوستان لطفا بازم سوال بزارین

----------


## alireza424

ثابت کنید هر عدد  بزرگتر از 2 را می توان به صورت مجموع دو عدد اول نوشت

----------

